# tested 3 days early and........



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

omg!!!!!    - used the digital pregnancy test and within 1 min it came up 'PREGNANT'
i am sooooooooooooooo delighted!! my test date is not till thurs but i was going out of my mind and on saturday was out shopping with my sil and the wind was blowing right through me and my (.)(.)'s where extremely sore & tingly - exactly the same feeling when i was pregnant with dd! girls i know i have a really long way to go but you couldn't wipe the smile of my face for anything!! 
this if and ivf/isci milarky is sooo hard but its soooo worth it and i am sending loads of       to all of you. here's to a really positive 2008 for all of us.

love niamh32


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Niamh, Congratulations!!!!!!! Very very very pleased for you. Good news on a Monday. 

Weeza


----------



## Gemma J10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi niamh32

Congratulations and all the best throughout your pregnancy.  

Gemma xx


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG OMG!!!!!!! That's such brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Niamh, hopefully you are the first of many from our thread to get a    in 2008!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## BABYHOPE08 (Jan 8, 2008)

What great news!! CONGRATULATIONS Niamh, wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

congratulations good times are here.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Niamh!!!!

Terrific news!!!!  U must be totally thrilled!!!!  What a great start to 08!!  

Hoping a lot more BFP's on this site now!

Take care of urself!

S

xx


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Niamh,

Am delighted to see your good news!



baby dust to make it stick!

Tedette


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

thank you all so much. i am so delighted and have even told my family already- i know its so early but when you wait so long to see that BFP!!!    
i am sending loads of babydust to you all - cant wait to be congratulating you all soon. its about time this board seen soon    

niamh


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations 

                          

Good Luck, hopefully this is a good omen for things to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Niamh

I'm so glad that we have such a fantastic start to 2008 - congratulations babe!!!!!    

Anita
xo


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Niamh.


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congratulations.  Let's hope we all follow in your footsteps.  All the best for a very healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Niamh


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Many congratulations Niamh

   

  

Wonderful news, 

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS NIAMPH and DH of course - don't know how I missed your post!  Wishing you all the very best don't forget to post on NI thread to let us know how you're getting on now will you?  Just the BFP we've all been waiting for to give us a lift xx

Kate


----------

